# My pup shows a GSD skeptic how wrong they are



## battleborn (Jan 23, 2013)

This past weekend we had a visit from a family member. A few months ago she made the process of getting my GSD very difficult, missing no opportunity to try and talk my wife out of it with falsehoods about GSDs and how vicious they are and so on. She even went so far as to tell my newly-pregnant wife that the dog would eat the baby! :crazy: Let's just say that she and I have exchanged some choice words on the matter, and we both know where the other stands...

Anyway, she has a little Yorkie, about a year old. And of course is convinced that my dog will viciously murder it. When Fritz and I got home on Sunday, they were already inside. I was so proud of my boy! The yorkie went ballistic, barking and snapping along with the owner freaking out. Fritz just let out a soft 'woof,' sat down, and looked up at me like 'Dad, what the **** are these crazy people doing in our hourse?' Hahaha!

The rest of the visit went in similar fashion. Fritz is only 4 months old, but he was more than willing to share his toys, play, and be friendly with the Yorkie. The Yorkie, on the other hand, was actually fine once it settled down but the owner would periodically freak out about how they were playing (nothing rough, Fritz was being very gentle - more than the Yorkie that's for sure) and then the yorkie would start barking and snapping. At which point she'd pick it up and pet it and play with it while telling it 'no bite.' Poor dog must have been totally confused. Talk about mixed signals!

End result - my big bad GSD was calm and friendly but stood his ground. The 'cute little doggie' was a complete basketcase for most of the visit and had two accidents inside (bit much for a year old dog in my opinion). I finally took Fritz in the other part of the house because I felt my point had been made. Funniest thing - she actually objected to that. 'I feel like my dog needs to socialize!' Good grief. If your dog is a year old and you haven't been thinking about that already....:crazy:

But even though I'm sure he felt the same way I did and couldn't wait to get away from them, I'm quite proud of my pup's behavior this weekend.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

and you didnt even have to say the words " i told you so". Good job to your puppy. I know my two small dogs are not great around big dogs, they are the instigators. (hey I can admit it lol) As a matter of fact the first gsd I ever fell in love with was met at a dog park after my two barked and barked and she ( was 2 years old at the time) just sat there and it didnt even phase her. I got to know the owner pretty well and loved her well behaved dog. Maybe you have now changed your family members opinion of big scary dogs, like Molly changed mine.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Good boy Fritz!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Good job fritz 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## battleborn (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone!



Msmaria said:


> Maybe you have now changed your family members opinion of big scary dogs, like Molly changed mine.


Perhaps...at least she has nothing to complain about with my dog! The best outcome would be if she realized that she needs to change the way she approaches and handles animals. Just watching the way she interacted with Fritz and her Yorkie was a lesson in all the things not to do. 

My boy is happy to have his house and toys all to himself today, as am I!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Maybe after seeing how well behaved your GSD was, she might come to you for advice on handling her dog. So be prepared and bragg about it here if she does.


----------



## battleborn (Jan 23, 2013)

I certainly don't consider myself an expert, but I'd be happy to help her if she asked - a few simple changes could make a big difference for her.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Way to go Fritz


----------

